# Word 2007 multiple table of figures



## globalcitizen (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm working on a document that has Figures, Tables and Appendices, so I need to make a list for each at the start of the document.
I have used the captions and cross referencing tools within word but can only make one list, Table of Figures. When I attempt to add a List of Tables, I am prompted to replace the previous list.

Am I using the wrong function by using "insert table of figures" for both lists?


----------



## globalcitizen (Jul 30, 2009)

I found the solution! thanks anyway.

for future reference - when you create a new table of figures, there is an "options" button you have to go in and change the Table Identifier (letters). the auto is "F", so you just need to use another letter and then the first table will not be replaced.
Make sure you also change the "caption label" in the Table of Figures window so that you have the proper list appear (whether Appendix or Tables).

cheers!


----------

